# Tail issues



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

So I got up this morning and my boys tail is stuck down. Not quite between the legs, but stuck down. Researching in the web is starting to get me nervous. Has anyone experienced this before? See picture









He isn't as happy and go lucky as normal and won't sit at all.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh, poor boy. Sounds like swimmer's tail. Was he overly active yesterday? He may have sprained it. If you search on _sprained tail_ you will see some past posts about this that may help


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Go 2 your Vet - sometimes it is just a blocked scent gland - I say let them check it out


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie had an infected anal gland once, and that's how he was holding his tail. These dogs are very stoic, and won't often express the fact that they're in pain. They will just avoid those activities that cause the pain. For example, Willie wouldn't sit down, and wouldn't jump up on the bed. We were off to the Vet for an exam and some antibiotics.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Cooper had the same symptons this summer, we were on holiday and luckily staying in a cottage next door to a vet. She told us to give him a third adult dose of anti inflammatory. Two doses later and he got a little wag back! Day after all symptons gone. Keep calm if possible and prolonged exposure to water. X


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Our girl had this a few months ago, we were very worried, but after about 2 days it was fine. Probably swimmers tail like someone earlier mentioned, she had been swimming a lot the day prior.


----------

